# Eventos memoráveis



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2020 às 12:57)

Dentro desta lista de eventos nos últimos 3 anos, qual foi, para ti, o evento mais memorável? 

Eu tive dúvidas na escolha, mas vou escolher o rio atmosférico de 11 de novembro de 2018. Foi a última vez que vi bastante chuva por aqui. Desde então pouco tem caído... Ainda tivemos a tempestade Helena com um acumulado de 25,9 mm, mas a tempestade foi resumida a uma ou duas linhas de instabilidade mais fortes e uns quantos aguaceiros moderados. 
A tempestade Elsa por aqui foi quase só vento. Muita instabilidade passou ou a Norte ou a Sul.


----------



## JTavares (29 Mar 2020 às 14:04)

Nao encontro a tempestade Leslie...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2020 às 14:26)

Para mim foi a vaga de calor de 2018.
Os 42,7 graus de máxima de Alcabideche, e os 40,0 graus de máxima na praia do Guincho,diz tudo...sem paralelo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2020 às 14:34)

JTavares disse:


> Nao encontro a tempestade Leslie...


Já foi colocada.


----------



## Mammatus (29 Mar 2020 às 15:54)

Desses eventos destacaria (de longe) a vaga de calor de Agosto de 2018.

A tempestade Elsa apenas teve impacto a nível de vento.
A tempestade extra-tropical Leslie não foi praticamente sentida aqui, felizmente.

Eventos que eu considerei memoráveis, mas que não estão na poll: a tempestade Gong, o evento de frio com neve a cotas baixas de 2006 (ainda tinha 17 anos na altura... como o tempo passa ). 
Há ainda outro evento, uma cut-off, que eu não sei precisar o ano, mas diria que foi entre 2008 e 2010 no mês de Abril. Nunca tinha visto tanta trovoada em toda a minha vida, foi desde o final da tarde prolongando-se madrugada adentro. O que esta casa estremeceu dada a violência dos "petardos". Foi incrível!


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mar 2020 às 17:04)

Por aqui nos últimos três anos o evento mais marcante foi a tempestade a 3 de Fevereiro de 2017. Nunca tinha visto nada assim, pelo menos em tempos mais recentes. O ano de 2017 foi recheado de emoções, infelizmente algumas delas por um lado bem negativo.


Da lista podia ter votado na tempestade Elsa que foi igualmente marcante, porém acho que as vagas de calor de 2017 ou o Leslie merecem o voto. Foram duas situações bastante marcantes, uma pelo lado trágico, a outra pela raridade em si. Votei no furacão.


----------



## bandevelugo (29 Mar 2020 às 19:21)

Caro Charneca, proponho antes do mais algumas correções à proposta original.

"Vagas" são de frio, "ondas" são de calor. E para valerem oficialmente têm de ser validadas pelo IPMA.

Em outubro de 2017 não houve propriamente uma "vaga de calor" mas sim duas "ondas de calor" distintas.

E, mais importante que isso, houve o furacão Ofélia! Onde pára o furacão que transformou uma boa parte de Portugal em torresmo?

(a partir de 1:30)

(a partir de 8:12)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2020 às 20:39)

bandevelugo disse:


> Caro Charneca, proponho antes do mais algumas correções à proposta original.
> 
> "Vagas" são de frio, "ondas" são de calor. E para valerem oficialmente têm de ser validadas pelo IPMA.
> 
> ...


Infelizmente não consigo mudar a lista de eventos...


----------



## bandevelugo (29 Mar 2020 às 21:26)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Infelizmente não consigo mudar a lista de eventos...



É pena, porque não tenho quaisquer dúvidas que o furacão Ofélia foi o mais marcante evento meteorológico nos últimos 15 ou 20 anos e só à sua conta provocou 50 mortos e uns 1 000 milhões de euros de prejuízos (pelos incêndios que atiçou).

Para além de todos os recordes de temperatura estabelecidos para o mês de outubro em muitas estações (p.ex. 36,1ºC em Aveiro!).


----------

